# The new Chihiros II slim is the successor of the Rgb A Plus Serie.



## Gandalf (14 Apr 2021)

As I not seen this info here yet  I thought I post it.
The Chihiros slim is the new Rgb A plus (the newest model of this).
Hopefully fixed some Bluetooth issue, when lost power and not turn on by default again.
And new casing, a bit wider so more  distribution of heat, making it run a bit colder.
Now nice black instead of silver.
Hopefully it will be priced same as Rgb A plus.


----------



## Gandalf (14 Apr 2021)

Slims will also use a new bracket/mounting system, seams very sturdy compares with before.


----------



## Ash_bash (15 Apr 2021)

Was looking at buying the older model this weekend, didn't realise they Brought a new one out! Thanks for this post, anyone brought one of these yet?


----------



## Courtneybst (15 Apr 2021)

I was planning to buy the slim as I really like the all black design, but just needed something a bit more powerful. However, for what you're getting it looks like a great product! If they update the WRGB II design to this that would be perfect.


----------



## Gandalf (15 Apr 2021)

Ash_bash It not really out yet, think they just send out some 30 and 45 (in Asia), but only a few.
Asked the Polish Chihiros about when the 120 comes to Europe and they say before Vacation time, so this summer.

Pricewise it seams to be about 66 % of similar sizes WRGB II if we look at Asian prices, but In Europe may be closer to WRGB II then that.


----------



## Zeus. (16 Apr 2021)

I do like the new mounting system, less plastic on the inside of tank so you can have the tank with more water in without capillary action drawing the water into the old mount and the algae in them. The need to adjust the high isnt so important as was can control the output/intensity.

Defiantly an improvement on the old moulting system, win-win IMO


----------



## Gandalf (16 Apr 2021)

For me with a Juwel rio and two cats, I thinking about put the mounting legs outside the top rim and mount a spacing between the mounting arms and top of the top rim. That would make it totally cat safe, no way they can put it in the tank then.


----------



## Tom Delattre (18 Apr 2021)

Gandalf said:


> Ash_bash It not really out yet, think they just send out some 30 and 45 (in Asia), but only a few.
> Asked the Polish Chihiros about when the 120 comes to Europe and they say before Vacation time, so this summer.
> 
> Pricewise it seams to be about 66 % of similar sizes WRGB II if we look at Asian prices, but In Europe may be closer to WRGB II then that.


It's available in France, look at aquascape-boutique. Only 30 and 45 cms.
Shouldn't be long before it reaches UK 
And I agree it does look sleek. Chihiros is definitely upping their game lately. They are more a market leader than a copycat nowadays. Kinda reminds me of Samsung in the smartphone market.

Envoyé de mon KB2003 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Gandalf (18 Apr 2021)

I looked at that store the other day, but for A Rgb Plus, it was before I know about Slim was the new A RGB Plus.
That store has seriously good prices. Really good prices on the WRGB II andt slim model.
52 % of WRGB II prices for slim if looking at the 45 model, that makes Slim model a much better buy, getting Nearly two slim for the price of one regular.


----------



## Tom Delattre (19 Apr 2021)

Gandalf said:


> I looked at that store the other day, but for A Rgb Plus, it was before I know about Slim was the new A RGB Plus.
> That store has seriously good prices. Really good prices on the WRGB II andt slim model.
> 52 % of WRGB II prices for slim if looking at the 45 model, that makes Slim model a much better buy, getting Nearly two slim for the price of one regular.


Well, they offer half the light intensity and probably not the same color rendition, so I'd wait before saying they're a better bargain. But they are definitely interesting. 

That being said, I've been running a holding tank for the last two months with a first gen A301, and the plants are in better health than under my Wrgb2. Sometimes I wonder why I even bother to try and please them 

Envoyé de mon KB2003 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Courtneybst (21 Apr 2021)

Chihiros WRGB II 60 cm LED light (60-80 cm, 67 W, 4500 lm) Amazon product

WRGB II, and A II is also now selling on Amazon if anyone's interested.


----------



## TimmyTP (29 Apr 2021)

Just ordered a 30cm from Amazon £130 delivered, due by the 26th May.


----------

